# Nomad vs. Dorado



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

What's the diff between Reflex's Nomad and Hoyt's Dorado TD recurves?  Specs look the same. Is it just price? Anyone know what either bow sells for? 
Anyone have pics of the Nomad and/or Dorado? What do you think of the bow(s) for hunting? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Ihave read on ther site that fellas like the Dorado...say its good shootin bow.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

They are the exact same bows,even made at the same place by the same people.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Hoyt owns Reflex, they are literaly the same bow with a different name. I'm not sure if you can still get it, but Reflex also had a Gamemaster (can't remember the name it went by).


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Wish I knew they were the same bow,an the Nomad was cheaper than the Dorado when I bought mine.:embara:
Anyway the Dorado is a very nice bow.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Jack, still in love with that bow? I had pondered the thought but ended up trading for a PM and 2 sets of limbs, I like it as much as my Gamemaster.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh yeah,it's going to be around for a long time.
Still,, a PM with extra limbs would be very nice to.
Just to many bows an not enough time huh


----------



## adowns99 (Aug 4, 2006)

heres a newbie question. whats a pm?


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

It's one of the Black Widow models.
PMA,PMA11,PTF ect ect.
Check out their web site,I think the PTF X recurve is the most beautifull curve ever made.


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

What's the price differential (US dollars) between the two? I'm going to a Reflex dealer tomorrow. The Hoyt dealer quoted $499 for the Dorado.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

adowns99 said:


> heres a newbie question. whats a pm?


 The PM I mentioned is a Hoyt Pro Medalist. It's an older metal risered take down that still smokes the pants off the newer stuff. As I stated, I like it as much as my gamemaster.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry,should of known that one.
Got one myself,only reason I don't hunt with it is the 66" length and it's wheighted up quite a bit to make it more stable without the use of external stabilisers.
If I was shooting just 3D or field,it would be my only bow.
The Dorado is more the all rounder for me.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*$$$$$$*

Price on Hoyt Dorado as of today is 485 Canadian ... boutique L`archerot in gatineau pq.. talk to julie say I sent you, Ted... and she`ll only charge you fifty bucks more lol no no just kidding:darkbeer:


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

Gave my name and phone number to the Reflex dealer who said he would call me Monday with the info. Still waiting.  Anyone have an idea on what the Nomad sells for?


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

I found 4 dealers on the net that were all selling for $449.99 US


Jack, I lucked out, both sets of limbs are 63". Only an inch more than my Gamemaster, which is my prefered length.


----------



## meo (May 25, 2006)

*Lancaster Archery*

I just spoke with Lancaster Archery and they are selling the Dorado and the game master 2 for 399.99. Try them out.


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

Well, the area Reflex dealer never called back. So thanks for the price info posted here. I normally like to patronize area shops because I've found that they tend to go away if you don't. Still, it's good to know what others are charging for the bows. I'll give him another chance next weekend. If he doesn't want my business, I'll have other options.

Meo, I got on Lancaster's website but didn't find the prices you quoted. Are you for sure that's what they're selling the Dorado for? Sounds awfully low.


----------



## meo (May 25, 2006)

*Lanny*

They dont list it on their website call them. That is what I did. Their number is 800-829-7408. Happy shooting.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

You guys are confused - Hoyt is sold "showroom only" you can not buy a Hoyt bow and have it shipped - you can't even call to place an order. You must go to your local archery shop to purchase one. 
No on has pricing on the internet for a Hoyt Dorado - I don't know where you came up with that - but it is incorrect.

Prove me wrong and give us web site links to see these $400 Dorado bows:zip:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*??????*

RRAMING

I DON`T SEE ANYWHERE that you can buy hoyt direct, everybody mentioned stores here for pricing... Can you tell me in which post you got this idea... As I posted in canada they are 480 canadian dollars . So your 399 or so could be very feasable and the person gave you the contact place and phone # as well.Enjoy your new Dorado when you order it, you`ll be very pleased....:darkbeer:


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

I found 4 dealers on the net that were all selling for $449.99 US


Jack, I lucked out, both sets of limbs are 63". Only an inch more than my Gamemaster, which is my prefered length.
__________________

Right there - unless I a confused

I'm don't want to argue - I can do that at home


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

OH - I see that was the NOMAD

You all had me exicted thinking I could find a deal


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*check again*

rraming

I think meo`s post says dorado for 399 from lancaster archery and even has phone # maybe your deal is there , just trying to help out not argue , and a thanks to meo I think is in order as he has done the shopping for everyone already for the original hoyt product....:darkbeer:


----------



## Crowdog (Aug 30, 2005)

Lancaster can not sell Hoyts over the internet, you must buy through a Hoyt pro shop, and a pro shop can not sell a Hoyt bow below suggested retail price. All Hoyt pro shops have protected territoties, and one shop can not sell in anothers territory. If they do, they can loose their Hoyt dealership.
Sorry guys, but thats they way it is. $499.00 is the price that the Dorado sells for.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*again*

If we read meo`s thread he said it is not listed and had to phone them for a price.... And if I remember correctly as I was a hoyt rep in canada not to many years ago it states that the dealer can and is not obligated to sell at retail suggested manufacturers price... That is why you usually do not see hoyt prices on the web sites and must contact the dealers... Also each dealer depending on their booking order and volume rebates may pay a different dealer net price... Just like the car, atv, boat, motorcycle, and items from wall mart... its called buying power, or volume discount, or rebate... This even applies in the archery business, My suggestion is shop around , again I don`t doubt meo`s statement...:darkbeer:


----------



## Crowdog (Aug 30, 2005)

Yessir, the more volume a dealer buys, the cheaper he gets bows, but still a Hoyt pro shop can not sell below retail price. The reason you don't see Hoyt prices on the internet is because Hoyt bows must be sold through a Hoyt pro shop, and Hoyt has classifications about what is and is not a pro shop. It's the same as Mathews dealer, protected territory. If another pro shop sells below retail, Mathews contacts them and they could loose their dealership. It's happened here in Farmington twice with the Hoyt dealerships. Hoyt reps are very protective of their Hoyt dealers, and yessir, they do listen and react to the dealers. I'm a rep shooter for Hoyt, and help in the Hoyt pro shop locally, and no sir, not even another Hoyt pro shop can sell me a bow cheaper then what the rep and Hoyt says.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

rraming said:


> No on has pricing on the internet for a Hoyt Dorado - I don't know where you came up with that - but it is incorrect.



archersnook.com in London, Ontario has pricing for all Hoyt recurves and limbs on their web site.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Farley said:


> archersnook.com in London, Ontario has pricing for all Hoyt recurves and limbs on their web site.


Advanced Archery in Auckland NZ also has the pricing for every Hoyt bow they carry,"on their web site.
That's how I got onto my Dorado in the first place.
Advanced are the sole NZ dealer for Hoyt and they supply to two other shops here as well.
Great people,but the prices suck.
I payed NZ$1080 for mine.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Let me ask you Dorado (or Nomad) shooters this. Do you shoot of the shelf or do you have to use a rest (attached to riser)? Split fingers or three under - or does it not matter with these bows?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*thats right*

Farley
thanks for the info as yes pricing can be posted or not....
Again I will state the terms printed by hoyt and I think it even says it on their catalogue the dealer can set the price... Territories are protected as such and that is they will not open another dealer beside each other... and if you as a dealer do not sell or order enough bows then you will be cancelled as they want the product out there to be seen and used ,,remember the WORDS VOLUME DEALER... Yes making a profit is important but holding out sometimes puts people out of business , Dealer margin is small on bows but all the other accessories is where they make their grosses such as arrows, quivers sites clothing and such..Don`t forget sorry to say a staff shooter does not see the invoices or rebates and I`m just again being honest here, and am not belittling or running any one down , Also the words out of any store owner is GET THE MOST YOU CAN MY KID NEEDS BRACES LOL GOOD SHOOTING EVERYONE DON`T FORGET MOTHERS DAY THIS SUNDAY... BUY YOUR WIFE A NEW BOW ... IN YOUR DRAW LENGTH HA HA HA :darkbeer:


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

rraming said:


> Let me ask you Dorado (or Nomad) shooters this. Do you shoot of the shelf or do you have to use a rest (attached to riser)? Split fingers or three under - or does it not matter with these bows?


The Dorado came with pads for shooting of the shelf,but I shoot mine off an NAP flipper rest.
You can shoot them anyway you like.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks NZ - Hoyt doesn't show much on there web site regarding that bow- and I have not seem a close up of shelf. It's funny how there are 8 hoyt dealers in my town and none have a Dorado for display.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*oh well*

Hey guys 
talked so much about the dorado I had to order a second one .. Just placed order and will have to wait 6-10 weeks again for it... Jack you`ll be happy I ordered a lefty 35 lb so I might be able to train myself to use my dominant eye which is left ,Always shot right due to shoulder injury and it doesn`t feel right for some reason , I have a very good coach who is a past olympic fita shooter and she says she`ll make it work for me .. might not work for me but my daughter shoots left , It`ll work for her as she is quite the shooter in trad...Also shelf is nice radius ed to shoot off of as this is how I shoot as tournys here state off the shelf or you shoot in open or olympic classes which means sights and stabs.


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

Good on you, CH! Let us know how it works out and send pics please.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

CH,if your naturaly LED and you have a good coach,your shooting is about to improve.
I made the switch about 5 years ago,an havn't looked back since.
Plus it's must be a good idea to have two any way.
Heard about Trad techs new ILF carbon Longbow limbs yet ?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*limbs*

Yes some guy tested a set of longbow carbon limbs here on at, and had pics and write up... price quoted was in the 500 I think not sure , could have been 399 also plus range, so it left me out .. check back through posts here and you `ll see pics really sweet with the carbon look


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

The dealer said he can sell me a Nomad for $499. That's the same price another dealer told me he sells Dorados for. I thought Reflex was supposed to be less expensive than Hoyt, but now it looks like they're not. Are the differences between the bows just superficial, because now there doesn't appear to be any price advantage to the Reflex?


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Minnesota and Wisconsin dealer are selling the Hoyt for 399 - on guy said he could not match it and was going to charge 449 - Look at Tom Redmond outdoors and I think he is selling the reflex for 449 as well. California is expensive


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

lanny

JUst order one from some one who sells for 399 us and pay shipping and is still a great deal and probably no tax as leaving that state,,, Also when and if you go to resell later hoyt logo on bow makes it easier and also will bring bigger dollars than trying to explain to some one that they are the same.... GO for it you won`t be disappointed ..... like I said I ordered a second one and sold my gamemaster.....:darkbeer:


----------



## LJOHNS (Dec 14, 2004)

*Ilf*

Can any of you Dorado owners tell me if you can put ILF limbs on that bow? I know I need to change the bushings on the limbs but will they work? I would love to have a Dorado with Winnex limbs!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*??? answered*

Yes you can change out with bushing kit >>>>>>:darkbeer:


----------



## WildmanSC (Sep 25, 2003)

*Bought a "New" Nomad*

I bought a "new" Nomad of e*ay yesterday afternoon. I posted pics of it on a couple of forums and several people on one of the forums jumped my tree and told me I didn't have a Nomad, but that I had a Gamemaster. So, I posted a pic of the Nomad graphic on one of the limbs and the Reflex graphic on the riser.

The bow was advertised as new, demo model, not in the box. I got it for $100 under the price of the Dorado at the various internet stores. So, Ill still be happy with it when I receive it. I'm going to buy a new set of limbs for it to give me a 62" bow and 47-49#@28".

If the TradTech limbs I'm planning on getting tend to draw about 5# more than is indicated on the limbs, then a set of 45# limbs, on the 17" Titan riser, should yield the draw weight I want on the 21" Reflex Tec riser. Below are some pics of the bow:




























Bill


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

Sorry, that's not a Nomad. the Nomad doesn't have the tec riser like the Game Master. Doesn't mean they aren't Nomad limbs. Reflex did sell a recurve a year or two ago with the tec riser, but it wasn't called the Nomad.
Steve


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes you can,I have Trad tech carbon woods on mine.
The Winex only need the bushings changed.
You can get the bushings from lancaster an the switch takes about 5 minites with a small hammer,and a drift of the right size.
Or you can use a vise to press then in an out.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

The Reflex with the TEC riser was called a "Reflex Traditions". Looks like you got the Traditions riser and Nomad limbs. Same same anyways.


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

It is definitely a traditions riser. I just bought a traditions from cabelas. Paid 350 for it, came with string, take-down bow case, 50# limbs, and allen wrench. It looked like it had never been shot. I was going to buy a gamemaster, but I dont see how they could be any different. For the price, I couldn't pass it up.


----------

